# Rod/Reel Question



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been reading the forum for a couple weeks and researching elsewhere about surf fishing in the gratyon beach/destin area. I will be coming down the first week of march for spring break, this will be my first time surf fishing and just trying to catch pompano and anything else that will swallow a pompano rig with sand fleas and shrimp. I just had a few gear questions with this being my first experience in the salt (not in freshwater by any means).

I am looking to purchase a Daiwa 10-11 foot Sealine spining rod with a Daiwa DF100A reel. Seems to be a great/durable/dependable combo for the money (around 100 bucks). I am on a limited budget as a college student as well as having to purchase a license, sand spike, sand flea catcher, etc... How does that sound to you wiser folks? If you have any other suggestions in that price range, feel free to let me know.

Also any other hints for that area and time of year would be much appreciated. Tight lines y'all!!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

You could really get away with a much cheaper combo than $100. If you won't be using them very much id say a 9-11 ft $40 combo will get you started. I think a few of the combos I've been using for years cost less than $50. That way you can get 2 rods instead of 1.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great time of year...you should do fine. IMHO, I'd suggest looking for a lighter tackle alternative to the "Giant" Daiwa combo. I'm not familiar with that rod, but most of the guys around here are going to smaller diameter, lighter rods and something around a 5000 series reel. Maybe something like the Exceler if you're into Daiwas. Otherwise you can probably get an Ande Tournament Surf from Dick's and a Penn 550 SSg on ebay for around that price. That combo will handle anything you'll catch from the beach around here (except maybe the bigger sharks), will be a lot more fun and those reels could double up on the pier, too. Heck, I'll loan you a set up for a week just for grins (and a Pompano or two).

Good bunch of surf fishermen around here. Make a few connections and we'll take care of you.


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Any idea what brand combos those were that lasted you so long? I was thinking more of a long term investment, but I'm open to the idea if I can do some research on some cheaper combos.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cheap Combos*



GA Fisherman said:


> Any idea what brand combos those were that lasted you so long? I was thinking more of a long term investment, but I'm open to the idea if I can do some research on some cheaper combos.


Most outfits will last for awhile with proper care and feeding.

I have some cheap 'loaner' combos that I've had for quite a while and they're still 'ticking'. C2


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you three for your responses. Pompano Joe(love the name by the way), would I experience any advantage by going with lighter alternatives as opposed to the heavier combo that I had listed above? I was under the impression that going with heavier stuff might hold up a little longer over time (looking for a quality pole for years to come with the idea of adding to collection down the road). Also, one of the other posts suggested going with two cheaper rods rather than one of higher quality. What is your view on that approach?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tyler is a well respected local fisherman, and Charlie 2 is one of my Pompano Heros, so I have a high regard for both of their opinions. Would I buy the cheap stuff...absolutely not. I'm going for the best bang for the buck. 

For the money, the Penn 550SSg can't be beat IMO. It's light, it's strong, parts are easily available and you can pick a used one up for $40-50 in great condition. I buy and refurb them all the time. 

As I said before, I'm not familiar with the particular Daiwa rod you mentioned, but I'm assuming it's the one I've seen the "Giant" mounted on as a combo at Walmart and others. It's a large diameter ("read outdated") fiberglass rod with the weight to match. Just saying you'll outgrow it really fast and want to make a change. Unrealistic to think you'll start there and stay there. I started with Penn 7500s mounted on 12' Penn Spinfishers. Great set-ups, and I was completely stoked...for a while. But I quickly realized that I was power and equipment heavy for surf fishing here in the Panhandle. So I started lightening up the tackle. 

I think we're all just trying to give you the benefit of our collective experience. That's the benefit of a forum like this. "Plans go wrong for lack of advice; many advisers bring success." But the bottom line is you're the one who has to pull the trigger. 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

I really do appreciate the advice, thats why I posted. I am just trying to make the best choice. 

I think the Daiwa rod you are thinking of is the beefstick. The Sealine is the next step up and is a graphite rod. I have alot to consider here, but would thank you for the advice and maybe I will run into some of you the first week in March with some fish to show off. Thanks again! 

P.S. Joe, If you have any of those refurbs that you work on that you would be willing to sell. I may be interested!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Dick's has the Okuma 10' Sentara combo for $70. Includes their Sentra 6500 reel, and is a good buy, IMHO.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always got reels to sell. Come see me when you hit town.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

GA Fisherman said:


> Any idea what brand combos those were that lasted you so long? I was thinking more of a long term investment, but I'm open to the idea if I can do some research on some cheaper combos.


I was under the impression that it was possibly going to be a one week deal.. 
If you plan on keeping and using the rod and reel for years to come by all means get something with a little more quality. On the flip side of what I said earlier I also have a combo that worth over $800 so I'm not against the quality stuff at all! 

Pompano Joe knows his stuff! Go with whatever he says!!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Poles are going to break. I think its better to invest on a very well built reel. Just my 2 cents....I've caught alot of huge fish on my 7ft ugly stick and penn rods versus on my 12ft and 10 ft shimano tirajelos rods.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> Tyler is a well respected local fisherman, and Charlie 2 is one of my Pompano Heros, so I have a high regard for both of their opinions. Would I buy the cheap stuff...absolutely not. I'm going for the best bang for the buck.
> 
> For the money, the Penn 550SSg can't be beat IMO. It's light, it's strong, parts are easily available and you can pick a used one up for $40-50 in great condition. I buy and refurb them all the time.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, im sorry to bump up an older thread, but I have been doing some research and found this thread to be extremely helpful. I have a question though and need some advice from you more experienced guys. I have been shopping for a used surf rod and reel combo, and I have a few options. Let me begin by saying that I only want to buy one setup... I currently have a Penn Battle 5000 series reel that I have on a 7' Half Hitch custom rod... I mainly use this rod for top water fishing when I go offshore, but its gonna double as ONE of my surf rods for a while in order to save some money. With that being said, I have the option to buy a Penn 650SS mounted on a Penn 9' power stick for $75. Or a Penn 650SS on a 9' Daiwa emblem (2 piece) surf rod with red power pro braid on it for $90. Both setups are being sold by the same guy, and are like new.

My thoughts initially are that the Penn 650 might be slightly large for surf fishing? I like lighter tackle personally, but I dont like to push things to the limits either. Im thinking this is a good deal, but kinda want the 550 swapped out and put on the power stick. Thoughts? 
I dont know much about either rod except that the penn rod is worth a lot more money. I do believe that this same guy also has a penn 450 spinner that is possibly available to throw into the mix and confuse things even more lol.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

on my previous post about the 10 and 12 ft rods, it is finally catching fish alot more than my 7ft rods. longer rods allows you to cast farther than a shorter one. however, if you are one of them folks who yaks their line out, it will do. but if you are casting it of from shore, i would much recommend using a longer rod.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

A longer rod and longer casts definitely makes sense. I don't use a yak, but I have been wading out a little ways and throwing with my 7' rod for now.... I'm just getting into the surf fishing this year though, and plan to get some more practical gear as $ allows. If I can get the rod and reel that I mentioned above for a better price than what's you guys thoughts about the reel options?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, i kinda of figured you were wading them out. especially now that it is getting warm, sure why not. personally, i would not do it. especially i will not wade during the cold season (i also surf fish during the winter). when i learned about surf fishing, the first thing i checked out was youtube. i wanted to see what was all about. i learned what length of rod was used and the reels. from there, i started planning and saving. my 2 prized surf rods are my casting shimino tirajilo. i love them because the reel holder is not fixed. there is the other "breakaway" rods also. 

if holds at least 250 yards, i say it is good. it can go to a longer rod once you get one. i also have the penn 5000 on one of 12ft and it is great. i have caught bull reds and pomps with it.


----------

